# Moose Jaw question for any history buffs out there



## Crimmsy (16 Apr 2005)

Looking at the hi-res satellite shot of the base on Google Maps it looks like the airfield might once upon a time have followed the standard BCATP triangular layout - 03/21 and the closed taxiway would form two of the sides, and a no longer existing runway parallel to the (current) ramp would've made up the third. The parallel runways would be later additions, added, perhaps, when the T-birds and Tutors started flying here after the war. Is there anything to this hunch or am I completely wrong on this? When I have some time to spare I'm going to drop in to the museum here and see what kinds of maps or other archives from the war era they have but my free time is pretty limited these days!


----------



## Inch (16 Apr 2005)

I don't know that it was ever a proper triangle, but you can see the abandoned third runway from this satellite shot, check out the Harvard on short final to 29L too.

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.331674,-105.558271&spn=0.019011,0.030384&t=k&hl=en

It's the lighter colour one. 03/21 was the second one and I believe that 29R/11L completed the quasi triangle. A fairly similar "quasi triangle" can be seen in Shearwater.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=halifax&ll=44.638481,-63.503723&spn=0.019011,0.030384&t=k&hl=en

I don't know for sure which was which, but you can see 10/28 (left to right in the picture), the abandoned 2nd runway (now abandoned taxiway Delta since the large runway is no longer open) starting in the upper left running parallel with the abandoned 16/34, and what looks to be a north/south runway (with the 3 hover spots on the southern end).

Borden was also a non-traditional layout. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=borden+ontario&ll=44.265976,-79.916954&spn=0.019011,0.030384&t=k&hl=en

You can see the 2 runways and the third one cutting through the intersection of the 2 existing runways (notice the top edge of the pavement on the left side of the picture).


----------



## Inch (16 Apr 2005)

On second thought, I think you're right.

http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.333240,-105.550965&spn=0.004753,0.007596&t=k&hl=en

See how the runway width pavement stops and it almost looks like a runway imprint in the grass?

Of course I can't say for sure, I never flew back then.  

How's the course going?


----------



## Crimmsy (16 Apr 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.333240,-105.550965&spn=0.004753,0.007596&t=k&hl=en
> 
> See how the runway width pavement stops and it almost looks like a runway imprint in the grass?



Cool, I never even noticed that bit of pavement. I had thought I'd seen the imprint in the grass but I wrote it off as me just imagining what I wanted to see. Interesting that they tore up the one runway but left the other one to decay. 

The course is going great. Been here two months now, and the flying is progressing nicely. I've been in the flight three or four weeks now and I've only lost three days to weather - the very first day and the last two days this week. Winds were gusting over 35 these past two days so no go. It's nice that we're finally seeing some warm weather.


----------



## Inch (16 Apr 2005)

Crimmsy said:
			
		

> The course is going great. Been here two months now, and the flying is progressing nicely. I've been in the flight three or four weeks now and I've only lost three days to weather - the very first day and the last two days this week. Winds were gusting over 35 these past two days so no go. It's nice that we're finally seeing some warm weather.



Good to hear, just wait for the birds! I was lucky to be done the CH phase by the time the birds showed up, but I know a lot of days were lost due to heavy migratory birds.


----------



## Sam69 (16 Apr 2005)

Moose Jaw was in fact a BCAT base and, AFAIK, would have had the original triangle runway config. A number of old BCATP bases, Moose Jaw included, were updated between 1947 and 1955 as part of Operation Bulldozer.

Sam


----------



## Crimmsy (17 Apr 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Good to hear, just wait for the birds! I was lucky to be done the CH phase by the time the birds showed up, but I know a lot of days were lost due to heavy migratory birds.



Oooh yeah, I assure you that the birds have figured prominently into the flying plan, but somehow they've managed to disappear at just the right times so as not to be an issue for us when it came time to launch - that is to say, it would go from a standby plan to either Dual or Unrestricted just in time for us to launch for our trips. I haven't soloed yet, but barring birds and shitty weather, I should by Wednesday or so next week. Wish me luck!

PS. I did an OJT at 423 during summer '03. Would I have met you then?

C.


----------



## Inch (17 Apr 2005)

Crimmsy said:
			
		

> Oooh yeah, I assure you that the birds have figured prominently into the flying plan, but somehow they've managed to disappear at just the right times so as not to be an issue for us when it came time to launch - that is to say, it would go from a standby plan to either Dual or Unrestricted just in time for us to launch for our trips. I haven't soloed yet, but barring birds and shitty weather, I should by Wednesday or so next week. Wish me luck!
> 
> PS. I did an OJT at 423 during summer '03. Would I have met you then?
> 
> C.



No, I finished Moose Jaw in July '03 and was posted to 423 in June '04 after BHS. I'm on the OTU right now.

Good luck with the solo, it's pretty cool to be zorching around at 220kts with nothing but silence coming from the back seat. Have fun.  ;D


----------

